# NIC+ win2K3



## leebra (Mar 21, 2008)

iv been setting up a small server/domain. while building the server I added 2 extra NIC's 1 for the external communication to the internet and one for internal use. there is a 3rd NIC for teaming. after I did the original setting of the network i have forgotten how they are configured. is there any way to inspect thire settings and redefine if needed with out any chance of upsetting the DNS.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> after I did the original setting of the network i have forgotten how they are configured.


Can't you get all the NIC settings from IPCONFIG /all?

As far as upsetting the DNS are you worried about upsetting your internal DNS or the external DNS settings that the NIC may have coded?


----------

